
Meet Marty Cooper - the inventor of the mobile phone - J3L2404
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/8639590.stm
======
saurabh
" _Mr Cooper believes smartphones will become chips to implant behind the ear_
"

Anybody remember the guy with bluetooth surgical implants behind the ear who
was ridiculed on Shark Tank?

